# 2007 Sentra, 2008 Sentra, Rear Alignment problem



## wilchappell (Sep 19, 2008)

(I had this in the wrong forum index so I'll back to back messages. This was originally posted around 9/19)

Problem - The Sentras commonly do not meet Nissan Specs for rear alignment. Many are off about 1.2 degrees or about 3/8 inches for Toe In.
Symptom - excessive rear tire wear demonstrated by diagonal wear lines and load tire noise. Effectively hidden during the warranty period by rotating the tires. Refer to Honda Service Bulletin 08-001 for a good explanation and pictures. Honda has a similar problem that they owned up to and are correcting. What does that say about Nissan?

Dealer - I have never seen this problem before. Response - it is well documented in various forums and Nissan Technical is aware of the problem. Dealer -Adjustment coverage is only for 12K/12 months. Response - rear alignment is not an adjustable item so is covered for 36 months. Dealer - problem is caused because tires not rotated. Response - the fronts don't show the wear, diagonal wear is caused by alignment. Dealer - the problem can not be adjusted. Response - that is the 1st step for applying the lemon law. Dealer - it will cost you $79.95 for me to check the alignment. Response - look at the tires, it is a part defect problem, do what you need to do to do the analysis for free under warranty.

Repair - Dealer can replace the rear axle but make sure that they also have the necessary aftermarket shims and technical ability to shim the spindle into alignment if needed. The replacement axle is not expected to be any better than the 1st axle.

If you are out of warranty then find a good shop specializing in alignmkent and suspension repair. Installing the spindle shims is not complicated.


----------



## wilchappell (Sep 19, 2008)

Many Nissan Sentra rear axles are mismanufactured with a huge toe in.
Nissan actively discourages/forbids delearships to put in shims to correct the rear alignment.
Specific Nissan Sentra calibrated shims can be obtained from rockauto or NAPA. Look under suspension parts. Shims are about $13 each.
There is significant negative camber by specification on the rear so tires should be rotated.
If the rear tires show a diagonal wear pattern then it is toe misalignment. See Honda Service bulletin 08-001 for pictures and Honda's fix for a similar problem.
Changing the rear axle does not fix the problem and the dealer will refuse to do further work to fix the problem. It becomes the customer's problem.
Working with the dealer (Hoselton in my case) is a worthless waste of time. After their repair, my "front" alignment was way out and the alignment sheet that I received a copy of was proven to be horribly incorrect.
Nissan does not provide repair instructions for rear toe alignment nor are their Nissan part numbers for the shims.
Warranty for adjustable alignment is only 12K miles. For defective parts like the axle it is 36K miles
Find a good repair shop with a John Beam optical alignment system and bite the bullet and get Nissan's poor quality repaired.
email me if you want the timeline and actions since 9/19 that will end with a proper alignment at a qualified shop on Nov 5th.
[email protected]

On 11/5 my Sentra was correctly repaired by Phil's Automotive in Ontario NY. The rear wheel alignment was finished with a shim to the axle on the right rear. It was reconfirmed again by Phil's that the front alignment as received back from Hoselton after Hoselton replaced the rear axle and tried to align the car was tremendously off so a full 4 wheel alignment was performed. I also had Phil's replace the 2 rear tires which were pretty bald because of the misalignment inherent in the car as purchased.
The handling is better, the tire howl is gone. Phil's did a very good job of making my car right after Hoseltons (dealer) couldn't finish the repair and Nissan not acknowledging it as a Nissan problem.
I'll put together a letter showing all of my attempts to get Nissan or the dealer to make my car meet Nissan specs since Sept 19th and will copy in the key people unable to help me - Hoselton Nissan GM, Mark Allen (Nissan Regional Consumer Affairs 866-799-1690 x1417), and Tiffany Madden (Nissan Customer Service 800-647-7261 X41676)
Nissan still would rather pay $1,000+ in warranty replacement of the rear axle which does not fully correct the problem than document work instructions to insert $13 shims to align the axle for about a 1/2 hour job per side plus the cost of a 4 wheel alignment.
So I feel that Nissan should owe me -
$40 for Phil's to confirm that the car was very out of alignment after the Hoselton repair.
$13 for the calibrated shim for the Sentra that is easily available.
$40 for Phil's to install the shim
$80 for Phil's to do a good 4 wheel alignment
$80 prorated tread wear for the Nissan original alignment problem

If you have similar problems, you now have enough information to know what to do. If you want to see how I came to the conclusions that I did then just start googling 'Nissan Tire problem' and variations.

I'm now happy with my Nissan Sentra again.


----------



## davetuel (Jun 18, 2007)

I had an identical experience with my 2007 Sentra. After months of haggling through all of the Nissan mazes, they offered me $2,000 and two new tires to go away. I took it, and instead of going away, I went to a wheel alignment specialist, and for $325, he corrected the problem. It sounds like I made out pretty good, especially since my gas mileage went up from 34 to 38 on the highway. But my car had 21 k miles on it when it was finally repaired, and so I missed out on 4 extra MPG's for all those miles. The amount I spent on extra fuel was roughly $1,900!


----------



## wilchappell (Sep 19, 2008)

*Nissan paid after the BBB complaint*

I just asked Nissan through a BBB complaint to pay my actual costs which they did after minor haggling.
The car is an entirely different car. The handling is now excellent and a lot of fun and the snow handling is great.
To bad that Nissan doesn't have any support for a nice product.


----------



## thevicca13 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Sentra tire wear*

I am so glad I just found this forum! My 2008 Sentra was just in an accident due to slippery conditions on my worn tires. I have attempted to rotate the tires as scheduled and checked them again before winter. I could not believe that the rears always looked worse than the front. I also could not believe all four were getting pretty bad and the car isn't one year old yet. My car is at the dealer and I am getting the run around between them and the insurance adjuster. I am armed with new ammo and can't wait to call when they open. The part that seems odd is they went from recommending a 4 wheel allignment to only recommending a front wheel allignment. I hope they own up to the problem before I have to blame the entire accident on them through the BBB. I blamed my poor MPG on the cold Michigan weather lately, but I have seen it dip from an average of 31 down to 27 mpg the last few months.

Thanks again for helping me out.


----------



## wilchappell (Sep 19, 2008)

*Sentra, Rear Alignment, consolidated details*

Since the defect came with the car, I'd still place a complaint with the BBB even if out of warranty. Be sure to keep good records of efforts to have Nissan fix the problem. At some point just do a Google search on "BBB and Lemon Law". Nissan participates in BBB car complaints.
You need to find a good repair shop that can take the rear alignment reading for you in degrees. That costs about $40. Most shops do not have the shims to shim the axle so you and the repair tech should pick out the Sentra shims that you need. You can find them on the NAPA web site or at RockAuto.com and take a print out with you to the repair shop. There are a variety of shims in calibrated degrees. The shims are about $14 each. I used NAPA because I could get the shims that I needed quicker.
Now take the shims back to your repair shop along with your alignment read out and ask them to install them. This is a simple process. The bearing box just bolts to the axle ends so all they have to do is remove 4 bolts, install
the calibrated shims, and replace the 4 bolts. This should cost you about $25 per side.This should get your rear alignment close enough.
Since alignments are always done from the rear of the car to the front of the car, your front end alignment will now be way off. Front end alignment is adjustable. You will need a full 4 wheel alignment. The cost is about $80.
So you are talking about approx $160 and if your tires are shot then they should be replaced. My car is a commute car so I just asked for the cheapest tires suitable for commute driving. The out the door price was about $75 per tire.
Now take all of your discussions with Nissan and the Nissan dealer and record when they were and what was said. You should always file a complaint with Nissan customer service since "it is an axle design problem that makes the car unsafe to drive in slippery conditions and causes excessive tire wear" and get a written answer. Take everything and include it with your BBB complaint along with your out of pocket expense that you want from Nissan.
Honda has a different rear axle set up but the similar problem. Refer to Honda TSB 08-001 for some nice pictures on tire wear. Honda corrected it with a change to the rear upper control arm. Sentra's are different and can not be corrected that way.
Below are the alignment specs for the 2007,2008 Nissan Sentra if your repair shop does not have them.

2008 Nissan Sentra Specs
Front Caster L 5.7, 4.2
R 4.2, 5.7
Camber L 0.9, -0.9
R -0.9, 0.9
Toe L -0.04, 0.04
R 0.04, -0.04
Rear Camber L -1, -2
R -1, -2
Toe L -0.12, 0.2
R .2, -0.12
Total Toe -0.24, 0.39

That should give everyone the details that they need.


----------



## thevicca13 (Jan 17, 2009)

*sentra tire wear*

I am almost to the end of my sentra tire problem. I am waiting to see how much of my $1700.00 Nissan will cover. My rear toe in is corrected witnin the original specs. BEWARE THAT NISSAN IS NOW UPDATING EVERY SHOPS COMPUTER SYSTEM WITH NEW SPECS. How can they change the specs for a real axle that can't be adjusted????????????? Anyway. I still need to find shop that specializes in allignments to make sure my car is good to go.


----------



## michaelahess (Apr 22, 2008)

I just updated the other thread about this. I got a resolution from Nissan, they only paid for two new tires, but I got something at least, check here:

http://www.nissanforums.com/b16-2007/142371-new-sentra-dissapoints-3.html


----------



## lsknissan (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I have a 2007 Sentra 2.0S and have symptoms consistent with rear alignment problem described in this thread. I was just wondering if anyone could recommend an alignment shop in the GTA Toronto or Southern Ontario area that was able to correct this problem for you. Thanks. I just want to get this corrected before putting on some new winter tires.


----------



## wilchappell (Sep 19, 2008)

*The fix is simple enough for any trusted shop*

I don't know of a shop in your area but I should update my information. When I finally got my rear axle properly aligned at about 25000 miles, I threw away the ruined rear tires, moved the front to the back and bought new front tires. I do not rotate my tires because it is a commute car with 90% highway.
This month I will turn over 60,000 miles on the original front tires that I moved to the rear and there is still tread left.


----------



## parkinglot (Nov 16, 2009)

Did Nissan fix the rear end alignment problem with the 2009 & 2010 Sentras? I just bought a 2010 Sentra SR about 6 weeks ago and I'm hoping they did.


----------



## lsknissan (Nov 11, 2009)

Rear alignment update: I took my 07 Sentra to a well recommended alignment shop to perform a front and rear alignment. They found that the rear alignment was off, specifically the toe-in (as suspected). They installed shims to to fix the problem, only cost $35 more on top of the regular $100 for the alignment. Will update in a few months if rear tire wear and fuel economy have improved.


----------



## txironhead (Jan 13, 2010)

I've had a very similar experience, got my '07 in '08 with 16k miles, thought I got a great deal, now I realize I got a pile of crap. Within 4k miles the tires that came with the car were shot. Took it to Nissan, they told me it was an alignment problem, not under warranty, and that I had to get a four-wheel alignment every 12k miles! I had a '92 Camry that I bought in '99, put 260k miles on it and only did two alignments ever. That averages to 130k between alignments, and Nissan wants me to spend $100+ every six months or so? Not to mention when I finally got the recall notice for the airbags, they informed me of the brake master cylinder recall which I did NOT hear of, so if the brakes had gone out and I wrecked, congratulations, the airbags don't work properly either! Also, not to nitpick but the cheap plastic covers on the visor mirrors both broke off within months of buying the car, I've been a quart low on oil twice when getting an oil change, yet no sign of leaks so apparently it's burning oil sporadically, and now it sounds like the power steering is going out. First chance I get I'm going back to Toyota. Oh, and the best mileage I've got out of this 2.0 auto POS is 25mpg highway.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

The bad alignment will cause bad mileage !!!
The alignment doesn't need to be done that often this is dealer bull to get rid of you.
Get the alignment and the rear spindles shimmed and you will be set. 
Ask before you take it in if they have the shims for the rear toe adjust.

As far as Toyota goes they are not without there problems either, I quit them after three new cars each with a major problem, and their secret campaigns to avoid a recall just made things worse.


----------



## txironhead (Jan 13, 2010)

Every company has their lemons, but at least our previous two Camrys didn't actively try to kill us. Today in the rain the rear kicked out, nearly turned us sideways on the highway. I know the Firestone has the shims, I talked to another Sentra owner with the exact same problem (Nissan, you listening to this?!) and they fixed him right up, $179 lifetime 4-wheel alignment, took them two hours on a busy Friday. I'm planning on sending a copy of the receipt and printouts of some of these threads to Nissan along with a note to remove head from sphincter.


----------



## youngandrus (Feb 1, 2010)

wilchappell said:


> (I had this in the wrong forum index so I'll back to back messages. This was originally posted around 9/19)
> 
> Problem - The Sentras commonly do not meet Nissan Specs for rear alignment. Many are off about 1.2 degrees or about 3/8 inches for Toe In.
> Symptom - excessive rear tire wear demonstrated by diagonal wear lines and load tire noise. Effectively hidden during the warranty period by rotating the tires. Refer to Honda Service Bulletin 08-001 for a good explanation and pictures. Honda has a similar problem that they owned up to and are correcting. What does that say about Nissan?
> ...



you idiot, sucks to own a sentra huh. f**king stupid american, everything is a defect to you, isn't it? you ever think you might be the defect. nissan manufactured the rear alignment and front alignment to match the crowns in the road. if you say you are having such an issue, it may be all in your head. good luck buddy, you'll probably have flying demons scratching at your paint too causing rust, and that'll be a defect to you..when in fact you are hitting rocks and pebbles which chip your paint. not a defect either. 

stupid ppl complain too much on this site. just build a rapport with your dlr, and spend the right amount of money, you'll find your "defects" might go away due to your own due diligence.

american greedbags.


----------



## youngandrus (Feb 1, 2010)

wilchappell said:


> Many Nissan Sentra rear axles are mismanufactured with a huge toe in.
> Nissan actively discourages/forbids delearships to put in shims to correct the rear alignment.
> Specific Nissan Sentra calibrated shims can be obtained from rockauto or NAPA. Look under suspension parts. Shims are about $13 each.
> There is significant negative camber by specification on the rear so tires should be rotated.
> ...


keep going to independent's because nissan wants nothing of you, you are not a nissan owner, but merely a nissan driver. waaaaaaaaa, waaaaaaaaaaaa, we'll send you the wamabulance. you baby.


----------



## michaelahess (Apr 22, 2008)

youngandrus, you are a fool, or you work for nissan. It is a problem and you need to act like it's not? Stupid much? Crown in the road? If all your roads have the same crown you obviously don't live on this planet......


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

youngandrus said:


> you idiot, sucks to own a sentra huh. f**king stupid american, everything is a defect to you, isn't it? you ever think you might be the defect. nissan manufactured the rear alignment and front alignment to match the crowns in the road. if you say you are having such an issue, it may be all in your head. good luck buddy, you'll probably have flying demons scratching at your paint too causing rust, and that'll be a defect to you..when in fact you are hitting rocks and pebbles which chip your paint. not a defect either.
> 
> stupid ppl complain too much on this site. just build a rapport with your dlr, and spend the right amount of money, you'll find your "defects" might go away due to your own due diligence.
> 
> american greedbags.


These cars are out of Nissan's own spec, and the tire wear problem is real.

If you insist on being offensive you will get banned.


----------



## mfinkler (Jun 12, 2010)

For those of you who have had the shim kit installed did any of you have any ABS problems. My local alignment shop stated installing the shim kit could make the ABS light come on. This is a very reputable shop who I have dealt with before. We have a 2008 out of warranty with the rear axle problem.

Thanks


----------



## wilchappell (Sep 19, 2008)

*2007 Sentra, 2008 Sentra, Rear Alignment Problem*

I can't think of any reason that the ABS would be affected. I've not had any problem since my Sentra alignment was corrected with shims.
The only thing I noticed was how well it drives when it is in alignment.

Any idea why they thought that putting in a shim beteen the bearing box and axle would cause a problem with the ABS? Your shop is saying that if you correct the alignment to meet Nissan factory specs then the ABS might not work? Sounds like you need a 2nd opinion and a new shop.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

wilchappell said:


> I can't think of any reason that the ABS would be affected. I've not had any problem since my Sentra alignment was corrected with shims.
> The only thing I noticed was how well it drives when it is in alignment.
> 
> Any idea why they thought that putting in a shim beteen the bearing box and axle would cause a problem with the ABS? Your shop is saying that if you correct the alignment to meet Nissan factory specs then the ABS might not work? Sounds like you need a 2nd opinion and a new shop.


X2

Looking at how the ABS is on my cars this CANT be a problem, the ABS sensor is mounted in the hub, and the hub locates all the moving parts. 
( OK I don't have a 2008 Sentra, but you see what I mean.)


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Humm, 
go get the ABS code read, if its the back, they yanked the sensor wire and now you need a new sensor.


----------



## mfinkler (Jun 12, 2010)

The shop is a very good one and they stated they had a Taurus recently they did the shims on and I guess after wards the sensor was not aligned properly and of course there's no way of moving it. I goggled it and did find a few threads about this happening on the Taurus and some on GM's and the only fix was a new already aligned axle. We are going to get it done this week and see what happens. It's hard to believe Nissan didn't recall this under safety concerns for lack of traction.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

So you are getting a new axle ???

Sorry somebody is pulling your chain.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

here is a pic from my sentra FSM, yours will be simular, note the sensor is in the hub stub axle....


----------



## mfinkler (Jun 12, 2010)

No, we are not getting a new axle, but getting the shims.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

mfinkler said:


> No, we are not getting a new axle, but getting the shims.


Sorry i misread your comment above.

It should be fine, they should not damage the ABS sensor or its cable.
But > It could happen. 
you could ask them about damage to the sensor when you turn it in, make sure they know you know and they will have to be careful.


----------



## MaineDad (Mar 1, 2010)

I had the shims installed from an independent shop and have noticed about 4 mpg more on the highway and less tire wear. Happy I did!


----------



## briguy (Apr 6, 2004)

Our 2008 Sentra has the same rear alignment problem.....it's so far out that it can't be aligned with shims! What is Nissan doing about this obvious defect!

youngandrus is a real peach....idiot!!!!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

briguy said:


> Our 2008 Sentra has the same rear alignment problem.....it's so far out that it can't be aligned with shims!


more information please.
Whats your alignment now?
the shims can be stacked.


----------



## Debbe (Nov 27, 2010)

My first post, please be gentle. 
I just got back from having my rear tires replaced again. This is the 3rd set.
My 07 Sentra now has 63780 miles. Completely out of warranty. The tire shop was going to align my tires when they discovered the rear tires aren't adjustable and are way out. 
The left rear is -1.5 chamber, right rear is -1.3. The Toe is .41 degrees for the left and .22 degrees for the right. I understand I can get shims to adjust this, how many do I need? 
I'm upset that Nissan knows about this and wants to pretend they don't. Must be the driver ran over something big enough to bend something but leave no marks. If the shims will take care of the problem I'll be happy to go that route although Nissan is really showing us what they honestly think of their customers.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

First comment I found the 2008 Sentra FSM and for drum brakes its possible to put the shims in "wrong" so the ABS sensor can be out of position or damaged.

I will post the diagram when I find it again.... found a different one

Note the shims have to go between the axle and the brake back plate/hub assembly.

the diagram shows both the drum and Disc brake rears.










Re: shims.

will look for the parts online and post later....


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

ie between part number 3 and 4 drum brake

and between 3 and 2 on disc brake cars


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Debbe said:


> My first post, please be gentle.
> I just got back from having my rear tires replaced again. This is the 3rd set.
> My 07 Sentra now has 63780 miles. Completely out of warranty. The tire shop was going to align my tires when they discovered the rear tires aren't adjustable and are way out.
> The left rear is -1.5 chamber, right rear is -1.3. The Toe is .41 degrees for the left and .22 degrees for the right. I understand I can get shims to adjust this, how many do I need?
> I'm upset that Nissan knows about this and wants to pretend they don't. Must be the driver ran over something big enough to bend something but leave no marks. If the shims will take care of the problem I'll be happy to go that route although Nissan is really showing us what they honestly think of their customers.


Assuming the shop measured correctly then you can choose the correct shims.

NAPA Online


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

So assuming 0 is the target you need 
one .4 part no NCP 2643000 
and one .2 toe shim....NCP 2642998

As for the camber it is in spec... but you can stack shims. 
SO if you want to you can add camber one degree shim each side to reduce to about - 0.5


----------



## Debbe (Nov 27, 2010)

Thank you for the info. Greatly appreciated. 
Has this (non)problem been corrected by Nissan with newer models or are they still using the same design? I'm trying to decide now whether to find someone to add the shims or just trade it for something else. I could go for a newer model if they changed the design.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Debbe said:


> Thank you for the info. Greatly appreciated.
> Has this (non)problem been corrected by Nissan with newer models or are they still using the same design? I'm trying to decide now whether to find someone to add the shims or just trade it for something else. I could go for a newer model if they changed the design.


I don't know if they have changed the design.
I suspect its not the design but the tolerances on the parts from the lowest cost parts manufacturer. 
From the thread you can conclude Honda's and others have the same issues.

My B14s were also non-adjustable and the Axles didn't have the bolts on hubs, they were welded so you were worse off.

Since you can get this fixed for about $100 I suggest you keep your car for now. 

You don't have to pay for a full alignment, just a check, is was about $10 at NTB, to confirm the shims were put in correctly.


----------



## Debbe (Nov 27, 2010)

I am now trying to find someone in the Tucson area to install the shims. I want someone who has done it already so they aren't learning on my car. So far the people I've talked to hadn't even heard of this problem.


----------



## chimp1000 (Jan 19, 2011)

lsknissan said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I have a 2007 Sentra 2.0S and have symptoms consistent with rear alignment problem described in this thread. I was just wondering if anyone could recommend an alignment shop in the GTA Toronto or Southern Ontario area that was able to correct this problem for you. Thanks. I just want to get this corrected before putting on some new winter tires.


Anybody else can recommend a shop in Toronto


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

chimp1000 said:


> Anybody else can recommend a shop in Toronto


If you think you have this problem I suggest you let your fingers do the walking...

1) call and alignment shop, ask how much for a 4 wheel alignment, choose your package, 1 time, 6 months 3yrs etc.
2) Ask if they keep the shims for the rear adjustment and how much extra to install per side and how much for the shims.
3) If they don't know, call someone else.

Good luck.

BTW if you have and alignment printout any shop that works on brakes and suspension should be able to do this. Then get it re-checked to make sure the shims are in the right way !!!!


----------



## chimp1000 (Jan 19, 2011)

IanH said:


> If you think you have this problem I suggest you let your fingers do the walking...
> 
> 1) call and alignment shop, ask how much for a 4 wheel alignment, choose your package, 1 time, 6 months 3yrs etc.
> 2) Ask if they keep the shims for the rear adjustment and how much extra to install per side and how much for the shims.
> ...



Thank you sooo much.
I'm definately going to do this.
I've search the forum for the part number of the shims on the NAPA website.
Still no luck.
Any idea?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

chimp1000 said:


> Thank you sooo much.
> I'm definately going to do this.
> I've search the forum for the part number of the shims on the NAPA website.
> Still no luck.
> Any idea?


I found them ok, but wen i posted a link it just went to the search page.

Let me try again.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok go to NAPa web site, u can use link above...

then search for ( cut and paste line below....)

Alignment Shim - Rear Susp 

then put in your vehicle, they all come up... 12.29 USD each

Or lets try a link again..

NAPA Online


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

link worked for me ....

well i take it back, it looks like it doesn't work if I copy into a new browser window....sorry.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Toe shims 
0.1 shim NCP 2642997
0.2 shim NCP 2642998
0.3 shim NCP 2642999
0.4 shim NCP 2643000
0.5 shim NCP 2643001
0.8 shim NCP 2643002


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Alignment from amoya2


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

you have several choices here.

1) put same shim both sides, a 0.3 degree toe, this gets the Toe close to the center of spec at 0.04, ie 0.06 and -0.02
This keeps the trust angle at 0.04 same as now.

2) adjust the thrust angle by using One 0.3 shim on the left rear, and one 0.2 shim on the right rear. 
This will get the trust angle close to zero, 0.01 approx.

0.2 shim NCP 2642998
0.3 shim NCP 2642999

From Napa 12.29 each. I am sure you will have to order.

You can also choose to get the toe as close to zero as possible. this is "in Nissan Spec" but not optimum. This may reduce the tire wear to a minimum but may alter the feel and handling a little.

use 0.4 left and 0.3 right.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jpaulsen16 (Jun 3, 2011)

*GRRRR*

Ok I just had to have my tires replaced for the exact same issue and I have had my car less then a year. I was told by an independent auto repair shop about the shims and they gave me an estimate for about $200, Does my 60k warranty cover this if I go to the dealer to have it replaced? I have also noticed that when I am braking at higher speeds 40 mph+ it actually shakes my steering wheel and my car rattles a bit? Does this happen to anyone else???


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I doubt very much the dealer will fix this but you can try. take in your alignment sheet ( see above) and ask, if they say No. try escalating.

How long did your tires Last in miles ? how much for new ones ?

Wear on rears should be very low, all wear should be on the fronts, so lets say they should last 50K miles without rotations for this calculation.
How long till you re-coup the $200 ?


----------



## lowezz (Jun 4, 2011)

I thought it would have been two shims for two bolts on each side, no? My 07 specV is eating tires also. Any thoughts, thank you!


----------



## brace191 (Jul 20, 2011)

*2008 Sentra - RUN AROUND?*

I have an '08 Sentra and have had rear wheel wear issues. My car is still under the Powertrain Warranty, so I brought it into a dealer this week. They claim issue is rear springs need to be replaced. This will be over $300 out of pocket. Then, if this doesn't fix the issue, they will replace the axle under warrenty, which I read earlier in this thread won't even fix the issue. 

Am I getting the run around here?? I don't know much about this spring issue? I'm thinking getting the shims put in at a local shop (where they charge less than $98/hr for labor! unlike Nissan!) is the option I should go with?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Post your alignment printouts ......


----------



## ferstnissan (Jan 8, 2012)

I just bought my 2007 Nissan in June. I took it in to get a 65,000 mile check up. My rear tires were severely worn and he told me I needed a rear axle replaced in 10,000 miles. I had been getting reduced gas mileage and my car handles poorly not just in snow but also in rain. I stumbled upon this forum and seems relatively apparent my car needs to get its rear alignment. Suggestions?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

ferstnissan said:


> I just bought my 2007 Nissan in June. I took it in to get a 65,000 mile check up. My rear tires were severely worn and he told me I needed a rear axle replaced in 10,000 miles. I had been getting reduced gas mileage and my car handles poorly not just in snow but also in rain. I stumbled upon this forum and seems relatively apparent my car needs to get its rear alignment. Suggestions?


Go and get a four wheel alignment and post your read out sheets here.
I would suggest a deal where you can get it re-done for free for 3 or 6 months so you can get the shims added and then go and get it re-checked.
Make sure you get the print out showing alignment before and after they adjust the front.

Do not listen to them when they say you only need a 2 wheel alignment.


----------



## baijunagori (Apr 11, 2012)

*Sentra 2007 Rear alignment problem*

Hello everyone,

I went to Firestone yesterday and got alignment done for my 07 Sentra. They fixed the alignment for 2 tires but not for driver rear. They said 

"The manufacturer does not specify rear CAMBER and TOE adjustments."

I am attaching the alignment printout. 


Can someone please advice what needs to be done. 

I went to Nissan Service center and they asked me to get alignment done again for $89.99.

Thanks,

Baiju Nagori


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

baijunagori said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> "The manufacturer does not specify rear CAMBER and TOE adjustments."


Correct. Nissan will not adjust this, and if they replace the axle there is no guarantee that it will be any better than what you have now. Save your money and don't do the Nissan alignment and go elsewhere.

So you need after market shims as detailed here, and a shop to put them in for you.

All the information you need is here.


----------

